# Kill Sales or Not! You tell me!



## Shadowfax11

I need to know whether these sales in NC are actually "kill sales". Post pictures or stories, anything would be awesome!!! This is for a school project so anything would be greatly appreciated!

1. Carolina Stockyards, Siler City, NC
2. Arden Horse Sale (Ashville Sale), Fletcher, NC
3. Boiling Springs/Cliffside Auction, Boiling Springs, NC
4. Tony Casey (Seller ???), Benson, NC
5. Foothills Livestock Auction, Forest City, NC
6. Randy Hatcher (Seller ???), Chinquapin, NC
7. Gay Lee (Seller ???), Dunn, NC
8. Lyman Livestock, Chinquapin, NC
9. Martin County Horse Auction, Oak City, NC
10. Mt. Airy Stockyard, Mt. Airy, NC
11. Oxford Sale, Oxford, NC
12. Pikeville Horse Sale, Pikeville, NC
13. Southeastern Livestock Market, Chadbourne, NC
14. T-H Auction Barn, Stokes, NC
15. Union County Stockyard (Auction), Monroe, NC
16. Vale Livestock, Vale, NC
17. Carolina-Virgina Stockyards, Winsdor, NC
18. East Carolina Stockyards (Greenville Livestock), Ayden, NC
19. Ranger Livestock, Murphy, NC
20. Archdale, NC Sale???
21. Powell’s Livestock, Inc.
22. Iredell County Sale, Troutman, NC ???
23. Danville Auction ???
24. Spindale, NC Auction ???

If you have any others please share! Also, times and dates for sales would be awesome to give too! Thanks soooo much!


----------



## sandy2u1

the Siler City sale (carolina stockyards) is the 3rd tuesday of every month and the Archdale sale is the first Saturday of every month. at both the horses start at 7. the tack sale usually starts at 5.


----------



## upnover

Not sure about any of these but the sales around here don't advertise as "kills sales". They first sell horses "by the pound" and then by the dollar amount. I'd call some of these places and what their procedure is on selling horses.


----------



## Kincsem

If they sell any horses by the pound then the sale must have killer buyers otherwise they would only be sold by the head.


----------



## wanderer418

Martin county horse auctionis not a kill sale . Not even sure they still operate.T&H sales a lot of chickens and goats don't think I have ever heard of a horse sold there. Carolina -Virginia & East Carolina do not sell horses they sell hogs and cattle. Most of the places in N.C. listed sell hogs and cattle.


----------



## selecthorsesale

*RE: Kill Sales*

I don't really think there are sales that are specifically "Kill Sales" for horses. I used to host a yearly horse sale, and we would generally sell horses by the head and the ones that didn't have a lot of interest would end up being sold to the killer buyer. We always tried to have a killer buyer available to keep the prices up as much as possible, and I'm sure these sales do the same.

The horse slaughter issue is definitely controversial right now, but having killer buyers available makes all horses worth more money.


----------



## Crimsonhorse01

There are sales for kill horses. I called the livestock auction house here in great falls to see if they had any horse sales. The gal said no. They only have a "canner" sale after the cattle sell. I am planning on going and seeing if any good horse ends up in the mix.


----------



## JPegasus

wow. i have lived near a lot of those.... scary stuff. i'd visit one, but i can't have a horse at the moment, sadly.


----------



## WickedNag

We have kill buyers at every auction house around here...doesn't seem to matter if they are rode in or run in loose. Those rode in have a much better chance but not always. That is why it is so important breeders breed only the best!


----------



## lilkitty90

i got to vale all the time and there are no kill buyers allowed there at all. idk about all the others though.


----------



## WickedNag

lilkitty90 said:


> i got to vale all the time and there are no kill buyers allowed there at all. idk about all the others though.


But how would they know? Just curious... I mean if I came and bought some horses how does the sale know what my plans are for them?


----------



## lilkitty90

because they know the background of the people there. and no kill buyers are allowed. and considering most kill buyers buy per pound and they don't sell horses by pound.


----------



## WickedNag

lilkitty90 said:


> because they know the background of the people there. and no kill buyers are allowed. and considering most kill buyers buy per pound and they don't sell horses by pound.


You are right, they do buy by the pound but they do know how to estimate the weight of any horse. By the horse that is cheap and they are cheap right now. I have seen a horse (stud) rode into a sale that was only at $125 and still no bid. The kill buyers didn't buy him, he was not no saled, but he could have been bid on by the kill buyer and would have went home with him. This was a well known stud from NE that was brought to a sale in SD. Just saying that I don't believe you can totally keep away a kill buyer. I believe they are at each and every auction at sometime and will buy the horse that doesn't sell and the owner doesn't no sale it. I am not sure how they can know the background of each and every buyer. I think that would be next to impossible.

Jmho! An owner that cares about their horse will never sell at an auction. You have no control over the buyer and could be sending that horse into a situation worse than a slaughter house.


----------



## AlexS

I live in PA, and I don't know why I upset myself going to the New Holland auction, but for some reason I used to. There are kill buyers there, but they do not seem to pay over $100 for your average sized horse, a little more for a draft. 

It is pretty obvious who the kill buyers are when they bid and win $50 horses who are dead lame and buy a lot of them. It would be nice to think that they are rescues, but I am not quite thinking that.


----------

